
Runs on the Librem 5 Smartphone – Week 1 - jstanley
https://puri.sm/posts/runs-on-the-librem-5-smartphone-week-1/
======
jstanley
They still seem to be aiming to ship in Q3 of 2019.

Given that there doesn't seem to be any sign of non-devkit hardware, I think
that's pretty optimistic.

~~~
grizzles
That fantasy will be dispelled within the next 2 months with an announced
delay. This is very common in longshots, leaving the self actualization up to
the last moment seems to be a coping strategy to minimize psychological harm
to themselves and their backers.

Announcing now would more or less be akin to saying (the truth): yeah we had
no hope of hitting that goal.

